# 1st time autox



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

Just thought I would post this out there. Well, this past Sunday I attempted my first autox at FedEx field. What an adrenaline rush. My best time was 61.188 I guess that's not too good considering most of the others were running in 58's. I know that I have much more to learn on avoiding spin outs and slides. But, for the most part I think the Spec-V handled it self pretty nice out there. I can at least say that I didn't go O/C or caused any type of accident.

Brian


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I went on sunday for my first too...at the Meadowlands. My best time was a 57.5....the B class was running 45's.  The se-r's ran 50-51's


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Congrats guys! Andre, it doesn't matter how others did. How do you think you did? What areas are you planning on improving? What was good?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Like Serge says, congrats! 
andre: how was the car doing? Pushing a lot? Did you drive it like you stole it(you have to to get quicker times)? What did your prep consist of?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I drove the HELL out of that car. My only problem was handling...and my losing control twice (I quickly got control though....intructor says thats the important part). The first time I went off track...second time, I hit one cone right at the finish line, and had lost control earlier in the same run. Here's the run-down http://www.nasanortheast.net/results/2002/gs063002-results.htm I went there with Jose in group F. I kept on improving on each run, until I started getting too confident and lost control twice.

As far as prep and improvement, I didn't put any extra air in the tires...I learned that it helps. Also, hopefully by the end of the month I will have my suspension done. I cant wait to go again.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Putting extra air in the tires definately helps, especially if they were rolling over bad. Learning with a stock suspensioned car is better since its characteristics are more controllable because its transitions are slower, but if you're getting the suspension anyways, guess you'll have to learn with that

wow...you're lucky you get 9 runs, here in my region we only get 3 with SCCA and 4 with NASA...lots less time to practice.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

9 runs!! DAAAAMN


----------



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

Wow... Autocross sounds really cool.

I know when I get my Nissan (whatever it is), that's what I'm doing!

But what kind of dangers are there? Well, I know you probably won't smack a wall (maybe a cone or two, but not a wall)... any others?

I haven't been out to any AutoX event, though I've heard lots about them.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Not too much danger beyond the unlikely chance of hitting nearby curbs, poles, trees, people. Getting hit by another car or flipping over is pretty much the most dangerous thing that can happen, but it's still a lot safer than driving on the street.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Of the three dozen or so autocrosses I've run, the worse that happened was a late-model RX-7 broke a ball-joint. One lead-foot in a really nice early Mustang did nearly hit the grid when he got crossed up and didn't get out of the throttle, but that was more a problem of track lay-out than any inherent danger of autocrossing.

I know a fellow in Michigan who has autocrossed at a true racetrack and one of his competitors went off onto a grassy hillside and rolled after getting sideways. He drove the car back home. Didn't even crack any glass.

Regardless, all the hazards listed by barnoun exist, they just aren't likely.


----------



## CivicSiRacer (Aug 28, 2002)

dugrant153 said:


> *Wow... Autocross sounds really cool.
> 
> I know when I get my Nissan (whatever it is), that's what I'm doing!
> 
> ...


Read my help page in my siganture.


----------

